# Legendary Mr. Flash 64M(GBC) ebay score!



## DigitalDeviant (May 9, 2012)

Gosh I love swooping in at the last second and getting great deals, this is no exception.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230784945797?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_970













I like collecting flash cards, gameboy flash cards to be specific. The bung Doctor GB cards and Mr. Flash
variant will always have a special place in my heart  The bung GBC flash cards are pretty rare to find on ebay.


----------



## thaddius (May 9, 2012)

I got a couple of Visoly Mr. Flash cards from the buy/sell/trade forum here. Great carts.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 9, 2012)

thaddius said:


> I got a couple of Visoly Mr. Flash cards from the buy/sell/trade forum here. Great carts.



Its interesting to note that Visoly was actually Bung in disguise. They changed their name to avoid legal issues with Nintendo. In fact Visoly as you may know created the flash2advance gba cartridge so technically its a bung cart as well!

note: finding a mr. flash 64M at this price is hard indeed.


----------



## thaddius (May 9, 2012)

Indeed. The flashers for Dr. GB, Mr. Flash, Pocket Linker, and Flash2Advance carts have the exact same shell.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 9, 2012)

thaddius said:


> Indeed. The flashers for Dr. GB, Mr. Flash, Pocket Linker, and Flash2Advance carts have the exact same shell.



Yeah Bung Enterprises is truly Legendary! They even made a couple N64 backup devices one of which I have, the V64 Jr 512MB!


----------



## thaddius (May 9, 2012)

It's too bad that most of what they made (everything?) requires Windows XP and a parallel port.


----------



## omegasoul6 (May 10, 2012)

Sigh, I despise people who outbid at the last second, complete douchebags in my opinion.


----------



## Joe88 (May 10, 2012)

I just use a snipping program, I snipped a bunch of auctions but also got snipped myself on a few items so I just use the program now


----------



## alphamule (May 12, 2012)

Wait, how the hell did you find a flash cart on eBay, of all places?!  



Spoiler



Although I did find Pokemon Naranjas/Jade/etc. on there.



And I think (hope?) that gun comment was a joke.  Not that I'm shocked to see both of you bidding on it.  Hehe, it's a small world.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 12, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty pathetic and I hover any flash card auction I can possibly find. I check ebay and tototek and racketboy and gbatemp, shit, I stalk them all. I wish I had something else to do with myself. Oh, and don't buy anything from me unless you want to wait 3 weeks for it to be delivered LOL (I just did this to dantheman).
> ...




Lol look who doesn't have a life your stalking my posts...look I can tell your pissed over an object. 
Collecting Flash cards are a hobby of mine not my life you clearly can't let this go and I pity you
for it, tisk tisk, maybe you clearly didn't deserve to win(threatening me with a firearm?), your so mean spirited, 
again all over a video game device.


----------



## alphamule (May 12, 2012)

Put this into eBay:  flash snes -flashback -"flash back" -tetris -justice
I guess you have to be really patient or have tons of cash.  :/

And you guys should maintain a sense of humor about this.  Here's something that will hopefully help.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 12, 2012)

You can find it if you know where to look


----------



## jimmyemunoz (May 12, 2012)

DigitalDeviant said:


> jimmyemunoz said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDeviant said:
> ...


DigitalDeviant you are a freak! Do you make love to them too?


----------



## alphamule (May 12, 2012)

Yeah but on eBay.  It's like finding legitimate used CDs at a flea market.  It happens but it's almost unheard of.

And you have admit that that Joker picture just about killed most of the people that saw it and got the reference.

BTW:  If you're wanting programmable carts to actually _use_, I know where to get some EPROMs or Flash ROMs.  I'm wanting to try one with a super capacitor and 8MB (64Mb=same as the Mr. Flash 64M) SRAM one of these days...  Or even just 1-2MB and use a $2 microcontroller to load it off of a cheap SD card.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 12, 2012)

alphamule said:


> Put this into eBay:  flash snes -flashback -"flash back" -tetris -justice
> I guess you have to be really patient or have tons of cash.  :/
> 
> And you guys should maintain a sense of humor about this.  Here's something that will hopefully help.



Lol thanks for the pic. It would be funny if jimmyemunoz didn't insist on being so serious and childish.


----------



## Schlupi (May 12, 2012)

Holy crap, great find man! Congrats on your purchase. =D

I have one also, it's amazing and tons of fun. Enjoy it friend!


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 12, 2012)

Schlupi said:


> Holy crap, great find man! Congrats on your purchase. =D
> 
> I have one also, it's amazing and tons of fun. Enjoy it friend!



Thanks Schlupi your not mean spirited, some people here are so childish and
Hold grudges with strangers :/


----------



## alphamule (May 12, 2012)

eBay search that found some interesting stuff:  flash develop* -adobe -mobi*  -macromedia -guide -android -"Flash 5" -web -ajax -ios -filter* -paul -"real-world" -ravens* -agile -feron -baby -light*
It even has some of the NOR Flash in a pre-soldered form for those that want to use it that way.  I prefer specific chips since I know how to solder.   _Although you have to admit that this 128Mb board is pretty much as cheap as you're going to get for NOR Flash._

I have so far found Gameboy (Advanced) and SNES Flash carts.  And of course they're way overpriced.


----------



## alphamule (May 12, 2012)

*http://www.micron.com/products/nor-flash/parallel-nor-flash/parallel-nor-flash-part-catalog#?&236=9&218=4  Meh, I'm now looking at Flash specs.  And the level of maturity in this topic is...  It's like a political convention.  *


----------



## raulpica (May 12, 2012)

@[member='jimmyemunoz']

The next aggressive post you do, and you're out for a week. You've been warned.


----------



## Bart Lemming (May 13, 2012)

I've been thinking about trying to source a GB/GBC flash card for a while now but I really don't want to pay a fortune for something that I might not even get working properly.

Does anyone know if you can use the flash cards that LSDJ is flashed to for games as well?  I've seen them blank on a few sites but they all seem to pertain to the chiptune scene...


----------



## raulpica (May 14, 2012)

Pedro_Lambrini said:


> I've been thinking about trying to source a GB/GBC flash card for a while now but I really don't want to pay a fortune for something that I might not even get working properly.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use the flash cards that LSDJ is flashed to for games as well?  I've seen them blank on a few sites but they all seem to pertain to the chiptune scene...


The ones sold on Kitsch-Bent can run games. The USB 64M SMART CARD is pretty much the only GB flashcart still produced.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 15, 2012)

Yay got my Mr. Flash in the mail today!

Isn't it a beaut?


----------



## Bart Lemming (May 15, 2012)

That is, indeed, a thing of beauty!  Congrats. 

That's cool regarding the carts sold on Kitsch Bent - that was one of the sites I had looked at.  I think I'll be treating myself on pay day!


----------



## alphamule (May 18, 2012)

*moved*


----------



## BlueStar (May 18, 2012)

I've got one of those in a cupboard somewhere, wonder what would be on it if I fired it up.  Ages since I used it.


----------



## raulpica (May 21, 2012)

alphamule said:


> Technically, they ALL can run games.  And I don't mean homebrew games.  It just depends on hardware compatibility just like on the NES with it's ~100 mappers.
> 
> If you have the soldering skills, TSOP's are still a popular package style for chip carrier modules (AKA IC's).  If you can make your own circuit boards, you can just use a CPLD and run *all* possible game mappers.  I actually modified a Mega Memory Card to have an IDE connector.  And no, it was not magically compatible with Compact Flash cards (or hard drives for that matter) just because it fit.  You also have to provide your own memory mapper and RTC and save SRAM+cell/EEPROM and such.  If this isn't obvious, then you don't need to be reading this forum and especially not this board.    You'd just take the short ribbon cable's end and plug it into a ROM board.  Nice and modular and still keeps the saved-game backup feature.  Oh, and it was within my soldering skills at the time.  External boards give you the option to use bigger (size) but smaller (memory) chips such as plain 27C512 EPROMs (that were) in practically all obsolete motherboards (at the time).  No mapper is needed for games that small.  Just maybe some DIP switches for game selection, heh.


Got any pics? It interests me, but I won't probably ever do something like that because of it defeating the "portable" meaning of a Gameboy.

I'd still go for the Reiner Ziegler's way any day. Too bad I can't etch PCBs as I don't have any way to drill precisely in PCBs (I wonder if I can find a drill stand around here) :/


----------



## alphamule (May 24, 2012)

*moved*


----------



## raulpica (May 24, 2012)

alphamule said:


> That, or get a commercial Flash cart (good luck!).


Well, an USB SMART 64MB would cost me something like 40 bucks and it's available from Kitsch-Bent 



alphamule said:


> Funny thing I discovered about pirated carts:  Quite a few are actually Flash carts just with unknown programming methods!  They use standard Flash ROMs though if you can solder a BGA to a socket.  You'll laugh when you see the photo.  I'll post the picture of some pirate carts I found but I don't actually have that MMC handy to photograph right now.  It turns out to be in Texas and I don't have an easy way to go and get my stuff right now.
> 
> 
> PS:  It's funny to actually be looking for pirate carts for the unique hardware to look at.


Wait, they use BGA flash? Cool! I wanna see the pic when you can 

Pirate hardware is the best to look at, when you wanna discover funny ways of doing things 



alphamule said:


> You can see how this could be made to be pretty compact.  The perforated board is optional but makes sense.  A SRAM with latches could be used to make a debugging dongle.  No$GMB is so accurate that this is probably not really needed.  http://gbatemp.net/g...terboard/large/
> 
> Oh, beware some of the bugs that can be caused by long wire runs.  Electronic interference makes for some interesting 'issues'.


Really cool  Hm, I should even have a spare 27C512 around, and most certainly I already have sockets for it. I would prefer having a socket, since I could easily reprogram the EPROMs on it that way, if I would ever change the game on it 

Too bad I haven't got any EPROM programmer, since it's been something like 18 months that I'm going to buy one but I can't decide between the various models. I mean, I need a programmer with variable voltage that can go up to 25V (USB can't do that), program GALs and PALs (I would have some uses for that when having to fiddle with Amiga hardware) and support SPI flashes.

I was going to get a Willem, but I can't decide between the various revisions, and that would leave me without GAL/PAL capabilities in any case 

Which programmer have you got?


----------



## alphamule (May 24, 2012)

*moved*


----------



## raulpica (May 24, 2012)

alphamule said:


> Don't bother with a 'super universal program everything but the kitchen sink with 500 adapters' device programmer.  I used to use this ISA-based programmer that came with a long-life UV eraser, but haven't used it in years.  It's with the Gameboy stuff, but I'd imagine that you guessed that by now.  I'm probably just going to Craigslist/eBay/... most of that junk when I get back down to Texas.


Huh, would like a pic of that! I've searched eBay for one, hoping in something cheap, but it's $150 

I just want something practical and with a stable software.



alphamule said:


> There are tons of options.  Look at Hackaday or the old SNES docs if you want some ideas on how to do it.  I just bought a PCI-based Parallel port adapter off of eBay and have buffer chips and MOSFETs sitting around.  You can trigger a MOSFET ($1 part) off of a standard 3 to 5V (TTL/CMOS) data line and have it switch 12 to 25V from either the PC or an adapter.  I already have some programmers designed for microcontrollers and JTAG devices.  _A lot of people just use a spare motherboard and hotswap the EPROM._ (That's the easiest and cheapest but also riskiest way)


Eh, that would be enough for most 16-bit EPROMs, I guess. Which are the majority of the EPROMs I'd need to flash anyway. If you've got some sites I could use as reference, I'd be really grateful to you. If you've designed it all by yourself, then kudos! 

As I'm just self-taught, I hope I'll be able to understand how to trigger the MOSFET by reading the datasheet 



alphamule said:


> Here's the insides of that cart that I found:
> 
> 
> I censored parts of it because of obvious reasons.  I'd rather we be able to still get these unique carts.
> ...


Lovely cart! Heh. I've heard of those multiple components. Really nice.

Well, I guess the EZFA and eCube software won't recognize the savegame because of the fact they're on the BGA chip?


----------



## alphamule (May 24, 2012)

*moved*


----------



## DinohScene (May 24, 2012)

Damn you lucky you ;o!

Pretty sweet card!


----------



## alphamule (May 25, 2012)

LOL, moving EPROM discussion out of here.

I found more of those carts online.  Your experience may vary but 1 of the 3 carts didn't save (the hardware looked and the game acted like it was a bug in the game but maybe the SRAM was bad or something).  At least they gave me a partial refund on the 3 carts.  2 carts with RTC and 1 cart without.  They had very different board styles.  I'll have to get a photo of the RTC-less board up - just look in the gallery I linked to since it's public.  If you want more info, ask to be invited the private chat with raulpica and me.


----------

